

Ask HN: Review my Facebook app: Freeciv.net - roschdal
http://apps.facebook.com/freecivnet/

======
roschdal
I would really like some feedback from the Hacker News community again, on my
<http://www.freeciv.net/> project. I have previously received feedback from
HN, and now done a lot of improvements according to that feedback.

What are the next steps which can be taken with this project? Which
opportunities do you see for the project?

